# Mainline Backwater Valves



## Thomas (May 1, 2006)

Hi to all.
This is my first post, allthough I have been tuning in regularly for many months. Very informative and lively. I am a one man plumbing contractor doing service, installations and occational renovations when I can fit it into my shedule. I'm located in Ontario, Canada.
My question is, are any of you installing the Mainline Backwater Valve in the building drain, and if so what do you do in areas where the sanitary and storm sewers are combined?


----------



## PIPES (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Thomas, I am a one man band as well. I have switched to using flood gates. I found way too many problems with typical back water valves, flaps hung up on toilet paper , hinges busted , or my favorite some snake rat drain cleaner has removed it to clear the line and not put it back. 

Check out this flood gate it has worked great on four jobs for me so far, the oldest is three years old and held up great when we got hit with a 100 yr. storm.

google jrsmith .com
Sorry I can't post a link yet, forum won't let me.


----------

